# pea pods



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

my red belly as tested enjoys the goodness that comes from Pea pods, the peas and all too. I am very happy to have such a good diet for my fish








How many of you can feed your fish raw veggies?

It is also low in cost and helps bring colours out


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

snow peas or normal garden peas?

I was going to try individual peas today, someone on here said to boil and remove the skin.

if yours like fresh pods. maybe I'll try that first.


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

Yeah I tried this food in all of my tanks and suprisingly the only ones that turned it down this time where my africans... kinda not what I was expecting but it works


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

... Oh yah they were Snow peas... with the whole case, minus the little hard tip at the end. I just give them a quick rinse in the water just to be safe and then serve. :smile:


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

I'm gonna give it a whirl.

good Idea









have you had any success with ohter veggies?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

man lets see some pics of them eating peas must be a wierd site to see


----------



## golfer931 (Feb 26, 2003)

mine eat the zucchini(sp?) that i put in for my pacu.


----------



## USAFbOOst (Jul 16, 2003)

why don't we start making them caesar salads while we're at it.


----------



## Caesar3283 (Jun 18, 2003)

For some reason, mine keep trying to eat my damn plastic plants. There's pieces of plastic on the filter, floating in the tank, and I even saw a piece coming out of my P's @$$.


----------



## Zuri (Jun 23, 2003)

It's good for them USAFb00st. In the wild, Ps, especially Pygos eat more veggie material than meat. The only become highly carnivorous during the dry periods when food becomes scarce. My Ps eat cucumbers, sliced grapes, raspberries and especially Amazon Swords.









If you can wean your Ps off of a strict meat diet to an omnivorous one, it'll pay off, for your wallet and for your pets.


----------



## golfer931 (Feb 26, 2003)

will p's eat slices of banana?


----------



## Zuri (Jun 23, 2003)

Never tried. I don't see why it would hurt them though. Give it a try.


----------



## USAFbOOst (Jul 16, 2003)

piranhabar said:


> It's good for them USAFb00st. In the wild, Ps, especially Pygos eat more veggie material than meat. The only become highly carnivorous during the dry periods when food becomes scarce. My Ps eat cucumbers, sliced grapes, raspberries and especially Amazon Swords.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Fine, I'll drop a raisin or somethin in there once in awhile. HOW COOL IS THAT!


----------

